# Bee removal from tree



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

I got a call yesterday about removing some bees from a tree. I went out to the site and found the bees in a cavity in a tree about 12' off the ground. The customer said that he was fine with somebody coming and removing the bees if they wanted them, but he didn't want to pay much to have them removed. He would just as soon kill them all as pay a lot for removal. He also wanted it to be a quick job.

My questions are: 

What methods are used to remove the bees in a situation like this?
How much to charge for the job?
Would a full bee suit be necessary for this job?
The bees are well established, having been in the tree for at least (3) years. It appears to have only (1) entry point.

Here's some pics of the tree.




















Thanks in advance for the technical support!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> but he didn't want to pay much to have them removed. He would just as soon kill them all as pay a lot for removal. *He also wanted it to be a quick job*.


*Walk away!!*


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Ditto what honeyman said. You might explain to him that, for one thing, it may possibly be illegal to kill honeybees. Also ask him if he minds that you will need to cut the tree down. I always try to convince them that it may be best to leave them alone. Don't bother them and they won't bother you. Getting rid of this colony will NOT get rid of all the bees in the area. I'd ask him to allow them to be left alone but allow you to set up a couple of swarm traps in the vicinity. -james


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

_"He also wanted it to be a quick job."_ ,..... [ Oldbee]

_What methods are used to remove the bees in a situation like this? _

A "trap out".

_"Once the funnel is in place, the beekeeper hangs or rests a small honey bee colony (ideally queenless with eggs from another colony) next to the funnel. As the bees give up hope on moving back into their wall, they join forces with the colony that has suddenly appeared. *After a month or two*, [] all of the bees should be out of the cavity and in your nucleus box." > http://www.beethinking.com/blog/view-by-tag/trap-out/_

Method #2: A cut out._ "This is called a cut-out. It usually takes around *"four hours*", perhaps longer if the cavity is harder to get into." _

_"The other option is less destructive to the structure containing the colony, has a few_ _caveats and takes a lot longer. This is called a *trap-out*. *It can take six weeks tho* *–" >*_ http://www.naturalbeefarm.com/2010/05/25/my-first-trap-out/


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Tom Fran said:


> [*]How much to charge for the job?
> [*]Would a full bee suit be necessary for this job?


Looks like it's on a golf course. If he can afford that, then he can afford a few hundred dollars for you to do a trapout. 

Having the tree removed is going to be a lot more than that!

Read up on trapouts on the forum. They are pretty easy, but you will need to build a stand for the nuc box that attaches to the tree by the entrance. 

No suit is necessary, but I would wear a veil.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

It is labor intensive with unpredictable outcome. Do not do it. unless you get at least 1/2 of what an exterminator would charge. Out here, an exterminator charges $300.00 to destroy a hive.


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the great advice here! I appreciate EVERY comment.

One thing I have heard mentioned before is to drill a hole behind the bee entrance and force "Bee-Go" into the opening, while somebody else uses a beevac to suck up the bees exiting the hive. Is that a quick and easy way to get the bees out? Does this approach ever work?


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

One thing I have heard mentioned before is to drill a hole behind the bee entrance and force "Bee-Go"

Don't waste you time 
they will not leave the brood 
your just scratching the surface
Trap out is the right way but he doesn't want to pay or wait 
I would then have him call a Tree man and have it cut down

Good Luck 
Tommyt


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

For you guys that do/have done trap outs, what do you charge since you may have a few visits to the site involved? I seriously doubt of my customer will go for this method, since it will take longer, but I will propose it to him.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Trap out is the best way to go unless he'll let you cut down the tree. If you succeed in trapping out the bees a new swarm will move in next spring unless he finds a way to fully fill the cavity. If it's far away and/or the owner seems unwavering/unappreciative/unreliable, as previously recommended,walk away.


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

I would actually like the experience of doing my first trap out. At this point, based on the advice I've recieved from all of you, I'm inclined to offer to do it for $150-$175. If he balks at the price, then I guess it wasn't meant to be.

Because it's up 12' in the air, and I'm going to have to build a platform to support my nuc while working off a ladder, I think it's worth what I'll be asking. That is a golf course in his back yard by the way. He's definitely not poor, so I'll offer him that price and even suggest that I want half the money up front when the trap is set up and in place. What do y'all think of that proposal?


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

How far will you have to travel to do this trap out? A 5 frame Nuc will be boiling over with bees in about 2-3 days so in 1 month you will have made approx. 15 trips to change boxs or to check to see if you need to change them. I use deeps for trap outs when ever I can, although not allways possible.As far as price I start at $500. and never do one more than 20 miles away. Jim


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Jim - This is 20+ miles away. I could use a deep for my hive trap. That part wouldn't be a problem.

Wow, $500. I know this guy mentioned not wanting to spend over $75 to get the job done. I thought it would be a lot to ask him for $175. 

Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Markets vary, Some people want free removal, some want to GIVE you free bees, but with gas at $3.50 at gal IF your bee wagon gets 20 mpg its still gonna cost you $7. per round trip and an hour of your time just to drive round trip not counting time on site. You also must leave your equipment and hope its not stolen or damaged by some idiot. Yes you are getting bees but the home owner is getting a service from you even if you consider it is a hobby.
I break it down this way.

Day 1 Receive a call to remove bees.Ask as many questions as possible, and I ask for pics to be sent to my Email. After looking at pics and decideing that they are honey bees and its a job I can handle then I set up a meet with owner on site.
Day 2 Meet with owner/landlord to look the site over and explain how a trapout works and that it can take 4-8 weeks. Quote my price which is $85. to set up and start trapout,$250 at two weeks and $250 on completion.

Day I start(which might be day 2)Seal all entrances except one.Install wire cone over entrance and mount trap hive,stay around 1-2 hours watching the bees to see if I got ALL the entrances sealed. Return later in the day again to make sure the bees havn't found a way back in. Approx 4-5 hours invested already between phone time and onsite time.

Day three Return again to check that all is going as I want and to check the trap hive population. Plan to return in 2-3 days to check population again.

Day 5-6 Return to check that trapout is still working and hive is not over crowded. from there I plan to visit every 3-5 days to moniter hive box population and to change the box or add a second box.

A 6 week trapout will involve 8-10 visits or more for me even with a deep as the trap hive. And don't forget that 98% of the time when the queen leaves the nest with the last bit of bees they WILL NOT go to the trap hive, but will behave as a swarm so at about week 3 you may want to set up a swrm trap nearby. 

But you will have to decide what your time is worth and what your market will pay. My fees are not in stone and vary on the job and or people involved. Jim


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

doin a trapout now for $150. never again. either jack the price up, cut the tree down(still jack the price up) or walk away


----------



## Tom Fran (May 18, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for the very excellent information. It will prove to be a great help in the future. 

I contacted the customer tonight, and he did not want me to do the work. He wanted instead a recommendation on a chemical to kill the bees.

Actually, I'm very glad I DIDN'T get this job. He was not the right customer for me to get started with a trap out, and the price I quoted him ($225) would have been way too low judging what Jim and others of you have said.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

i would have told him that i dont kill bees i raise them do your own homework


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

I would not recommend a chemical or get involved in that end of it unless you are a licensed pesticide operator. Have him call an exterminator.


----------

